# Lake Harmony, PA - Willowbrook Resort



## gnipgnop (Jun 6, 2013)

Has any one been to Willowbrook at Split Rock Resort recently??  We were there in May, 2012 and the place was not as enjoyable as before.  Some things did not work, rooms were not as clean as usual, the lodge was very run-down looking, etc.  I heard they were filing for bankruptcy at Split Rock ~ any recent information or updates on this??  We would love to go back but not if the resort is in bad condition.


----------



## pebbles7302 (Jun 6, 2013)

SPlit ROck was in receivership last year and had a few scheduled sheriff's sales that were postponed and then cancelled. I, at the time, assumed that this meant that they had found a buyer, but have never heard anything. As far as I can tell the status is unchanged. Don't know the resort condition as I haven't been in a few years. Doc Holiday left due to the financial issues and is now at Villa Roma, but I think that they have tried to continue the activities program.


----------



## nancylipp (May 16, 2014)

*STABILIS just bought the Split Rock resort and loans*

And from what I heard major updates are going on.  I'll be going up there again the middle of August and will have an in person report.  Pictures in the newsletter showed new furniture and large flat screen TVs.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 20, 2014)

Wow, this is great news.  We loved going to Willowbrook ~ hope they make lots of good changes......they are needed.  This is a drive to vacation for us so I am thrilled that someone has purchased the Resort and plans to make improvements.  Thanks for any update you can provide.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 20, 2014)

I was recently there this April.  I was also there in the summer of last year.  My husband has family who lives in PA close by. The location  of the resort is across from Jack Frost Resort.

We rented our stay from an owner off of ebay.  The Willowbrook section at Split Rock in Lake Harmony is the newest and nicest, I was told.  For this stay we were in building 6 on the 3rd floor in a 1 bedroom which had a full kitchen.  It was basic and there was 4 of everything: plates, glasses, forks, spoons, knives, etc... (nothing fancy - no granite counters or anything).    The Rooms were clean and well maintained.  Bathroom had a jacuzzi tub. There were 4 towel sets. Everything worked as it should. 

We got a great price off of ebay - at basically give away prices.  It was a great option for us and much more spacious, nicer and cheaper than any hotel over and out that way too. 

The main lodge did look very run down, dark, dated and not very nice.  It looked like late 70's early 80's to me.  I can only think that a resort looks run down because of a lack of funds and a bad economy.  There is a few restaurants, an on-site movie theater, bowling, tennis, arcade and game room.  There is also an indoor waterpark  - but we did not go.  There are outdoor pools and a lake too.

The resort could be much better if they had more funds or new management? 

Personally, I would not stay at this resort in any other section than Willowbrook unless I rented out a house!  Willowbrook looked and felt nice, clean, bright and quiet.  I hardly saw any people there at the building we were in.  It was not a lively type of place, but very quiet.  Nothing fancy.  We came and went each day. 
Cynthia T.


----------



## pebbles7302 (May 22, 2014)

Just googled Stabilis. It is an energy company. Fracking and gas extraction from shale has become very big in PA so I suspect that has some relationship. Not sure what implications that has for the resort.


----------



## hjtug (May 22, 2014)

pebbles7302 said:


> Just googled Stabilis. It is an energy company. Fracking and gas extraction from shale has become very big in PA so I suspect that has some relationship. Not sure what implications that has for the resort.



Is it the same as Stabilis Capital?

http://www.imn.org/web/pages/sponsor.cfm?sponsor_id=25085


----------



## pebbles7302 (May 22, 2014)

Actually did not look at that one--was 2nd on the google search and the energy company was first. So not sure which one actually made the purchase and if they are related.


----------

